# Walnut Pot Call



## BrentWin (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's a pot call that I just finished for the local NWTF Dinner. It's made from some walnut the was cut on our farm in the mid 70's. I am not a big fan of walnut, but this had some really nice figure.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1737_zps901dd1f3.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1733_zps98e30149.jpg

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow awesome. Is that a spar/spirits finish


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 12, 2014)

Yep, that's the old 50/50. There's no way a turkey call should be this glossy, but shiny sells.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 12, 2014)

Nice work. That is some outstanding walnut.

Ray


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 12, 2014)

Very nice call !


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Feb 13, 2014)

Lovely...


----------

